
Show HN: Fancy Emitter, a Fresh Take on Node.js's Event Emitter - mothepro
https://github.com/mothepro/fancy-emitter
======
mothepro
I prefer TypeScript over plain JS and would like a strongly typed way for
dealing with event emitters.

So, I created fancy-emitter. I figured there are many other improvements which
could have been made to the events module so I tried to make use of all of
them and make the underlying JS engine deal with the scheduling.

~~~
thrwaway69
Really loved it from first glance. I wanted something similar when I was
debugging an odd problem from events last year.

~~~
mothepro
Thanks, hope it helps next time you need to debug.

